# can taxidermists do this...



## averyghg (Oct 16, 2006)

I had a buddy take a really nice drake mallard to a guy that previously mounted a bird for him. My buddy called the taxidermist to see how the bird was coming along and the guy said he threw it away because it was shot up to bad. Now i know the thing wasn't shot up that bad cause i was there when he shot the bird. But the taxidermist didn't call him or anything, he just threw it away. Is that legal? i have a hunch that the guys just kept the bird for himself or sold the thing. My buddy's dumb because he didn't even yell at the guy or anything, im still tempted to call him myself and give him a piece of my mind. It was a reallly big bird that you don't see that often so it ticks me off! and i wasn't even the one getting it mounted!!!


----------



## maanjus11 (Nov 17, 2006)

That's some taxidermist. He must have one heck of a client base to have the courage to do something like that. That would really tick me off! Obviously I would never go to that taxidermist again.


----------



## stuffer (Aug 27, 2007)

I dont think he can throw away a bird that isnt his. As far as your buddy did he write his liscence # down and do all the legally stuff the taxidermist needs for waterfowl mount? He might not have even had a licscence to do waterfowl?! If I was your buddy i would tell the taxidermist to find amother mallard that is close to the size from a breeder. And get my deposit back!


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

I'm just guessing he screwed up the bird and therefore said the bird was too shot up... :eyeroll: Pretty sad!


----------

